# lease openings



## talisman (Aug 7, 2007)

2 openings in 20 year old club that is under QDM have camp with electric and water 16 memebers on 2400acres.The price will be around $1600.00 per member.The club is located in early county


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 7, 2007)

County and price?


----------



## brentenglish (Aug 7, 2007)

county and price


----------



## SuthernStix (Aug 7, 2007)

He told me it's in Early Co...Thanks for the reply..4 hours is just to far for me to drive to hunt....I sure would like to get in on something like that a little closer.


----------



## johnt@gulfside (Aug 9, 2007)

*what county and how much*

please e mail me info on your club and how much. I have a son 18 i hunt with ialso have another family that is looking
 thanks John johnt@gulfsiderealty.com


----------



## Deerhunter 2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wanting to know club dues and how far from I-75?


Thanks


----------



## JB KILLER (Nov 19, 2007)

Interested In Your Club Please Call Jb At 18506856631


----------



## Postal Buck (Nov 19, 2007)

*Interested in your club.*

Can you please send me more info on your lease , price , camper sites, food plots , etc.. 

Thank you, 
Postal Buck


----------



## wbass24 (Nov 23, 2007)

price and county please, camping accomodations?


----------



## darrylkeith (Dec 30, 2007)

very interested in your club for my son and grandson and me. please emailo me at darrylkeith1@ayhoo.com or call me darryl at (706) 587-8136


----------



## Sundays Money (Jan 1, 2008)

what county, dues, and pics


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like everyone wants the same information.  Count me in as far as wanting the information


----------



## talisman (Jan 7, 2008)

Sundays Money said:


> what county, dues, and pics



I updated the info. its in early county and the price will be around $1600 dollars


----------



## V.P. (Jan 8, 2008)

*Early County*

What part of county is it in


----------



## talisman (Jan 9, 2008)

its east of town out toward arlington


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jan 9, 2008)

Do You Have Any Trail Cam Pics Or Harvest Records From This Year. Is Everyone In The Club A Local person, Can You Pm Me The Rules To The Club?


----------



## talisman (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont have many trail cam pics. I do have a couple i can send from this year. Im starting ot get more into taking those pics now. Our memebers are mostly from tallhassee a few from south goergia. Weve been practing our 15" minimum rule for 2 yrs now and we are just starting to see the effects of it. we have killed about 12 decent bucks this year. Not many memebers have hunted much do to the hot weather. If this interest you i can send you a copy of rules


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jan 11, 2008)

would like a copy of the rules


----------



## Sundays Money (Jan 11, 2008)

is there a camping spot, also would like a copy of rules


----------



## talisman (Jan 14, 2008)

give me your email address and i wil send you one


----------



## talisman (Jan 14, 2008)

give me your email and i will send you a copy


----------



## adamsisus (Jan 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Albritton (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you still have any openings? If so, can you send me the rules and anything else I might need to know. Thanks
emelay1@gmail.com


----------



## bdbowbender (Feb 4, 2008)

If your still looking for members I'm interested. Please send me rules and an over view of how your club operates. Also can you break down what your property is like, planted pines, oak flats, drains, open fields,etc. Or if you would rather call (looks like we live in the same city) I'll give you my phone #. Thanks


----------

